# Ft. Bragg/ Fayetteville NC Area



## Joelio34 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm in the Army and about to be stationed in Ft. Bragg, NC. Anybody know of good riding spots in the area? Are there flat spots and mountains, or just mountains? No clue on what the terrain is up there, or any places to ride at all so any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## endurofit (Aug 22, 2007)

my Brother's at Ft Bragg. I'll send him the link info. He's bought a road bike last year and has been mtbiking for a while.


----------



## Andy C (Jan 22, 2004)

*surely you found C4*

Most damned organized club website I've ever seen is from Cross Creek Cycling Club. Don't have time to get you the URL, but just Google it.

They have a sh_t ton of rides, and two a week on Fort Bragg. Rides are rolling hills, not real mountains. Average climbs don't last too long. There are flats outside of town, too. Anyway, the C4 website will tell you everything you need to know. Local shops I frequent are The Bike Shop and Hawleys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Yea, its rolling around there, and the club is very active. Plenty of people who were/are associated with the base involved so it'll work well for you. I did one of their omniums a while back racing in town and out around the range complex on base.

Its also not to far to the more mountainous areas or NC to do some hill climbs or some really great MTB trails like Pisgah and Tsali.

I visited Hawley's Bike shop while I was there in town and they were very friendly and helpful.


----------

